# new board slipping out toeside... binding configuration???



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

banana420 said:


> okay so i recently got a new board went from a 158 arbor crossbow to a 154 gnu carbon high beam with a banana rocker and magnetraction. so far ive ridden the board 5 times.
> 
> my only complaint is that on slow cat tracks and groomers if i try to just ride on my toe edge the board starts slipping from under my back foot and wants to rotate about 90 degrees to a stopping position.
> 
> ...


I had this problem before. It happened when I switched to new bindings. I had too much toe overhang. Your situation might be different though. I didn't change my stance angles like you did. You might not be used to the new stance yet. If you are favoring your back leg more by putting more weight on that edge, you'll start turning like you described.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

This is only my second season, but the only thing I would suggest is that you try one thing at a time. You just downsized, so maybe leave your bindings at their original stance and see what happens, then gradually move your rear foot out and see if there is any difference. Also, (I've been doing a shitload of research on all this stuff cause I'm a nerd), did you set your bindings to the logical center of the board. Some boards are meant to be setback a bit, which will give you a stiffer tail and more stability. I just switched to a new board, tried that out for a day, then I gradually have been experimenting with my stance. I didn't want to try out the new board and the new stance all at once, because then I wouldn't be sure what was affecting my ride.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

i dont believe it is due to toe over hang as i have an equal amount of toe and heel overhang.

well as far as where the bindings are placed on the board, they are one increment away from being all the way towards the nose and tail as far as where the screws are mounted on the board. i think it has to do with the angle that im riding my rear binding on. i also think it has to do with the binding because it doesnt happen when im skating from lift to lift

i guess i will try -12/15 and if that doesnt correct the issue -10/15. i really dont want to have go past -12 as being duck footed has really made boardslides so much easier.

edit* i dunno if this helps but when this happens it feels like im pivoting on my rear foot. also why is this only happening at slow speeds


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

I think it's probably related to the binding position on the board front to back. Are the bindings set back, forward, centered etc..


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

i'm having trouble believing that a 3 degree change in your binding angle is responsible for - or will fix - this problem.

i have not ridden a reverse camber snowboard but, to me, everything you are saying here suggests to me that this problem is due to your technique and yoru lack of familiarity with the new camber. where is your weight when this is starting to happen? are you very much on your forward foot? if so, what adjustment are you making to stop the board rotation and what effect is that having? video?

alasdair


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*As the bumper sticker says*

"It's not the board, your riding sucks"
A bit harsh I know but I agree with alasdairm. I'm guessing you have your shoulders rotated toward the nose on toeside and your weight a bit back. It wasn't an issue on your old board because it had regular camber. The reverse camber boards have a "looser" feel, meaning they pivot easier. Try bending both legs equalling to center your weight and keep your shoulders and hips in line with the snowboard. 
Also, 15/-10 is still a duck stance.


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

so i went riding over the weekend, turns out it was a binding issue. new set up -5/15. no problems.


----------

